# what do you think ??



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

what do you think of this 3yo tb filly im looking at buying her currently have her on trial if i decide to keep her she will be in training for a show/dressage mount


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

She's not too bad, I wouldn't expect her to be able to successfully compete beyond Medium level in Dressage, but will be good to learn on. 
Quite a long back with long cannons and quite a straight hind quarter which may mean she struggles a bit when you ask for further collection. 
Shoulder is good, neck set on well and will improve when topline is built. Throat latch is maybe a tad thick but nothing that is going to give her grief. 
She's be a lovely project for someone I think, that wants to go out and dabble in a bit of everything to have fun.


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't know much about conformation so cant comment on that but she's gorgeous 
Do you happen to know her pedigree?


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey she will only be going to dressage school to improve her skills as only have a large paddoc to work her in she will be more of a show hack so defo won't be going far with it  the more I get to know her the better she is soooo quiet she seems a accept the bit well .... Iv worked her on the lunge with a pessoa system and shes stunning ..., my last show mare was a lot longer in the back and she had no dramas and became a royal show hack ( due to injury now retired ) iv never had trouble getting them on the bit and working in a nice frame is this common for the longer backs?? Yes I have her papers she's a unraced tb sire: untouchable dam: heavenly encounter I got her of friends who believe she's not big enough to race (they like 16h+) so here she is with me I think I'm going to buy her ..., when I ride her she feels as if she maybe 12+ but really shes just turned 3 pretty happy do far  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this horse. She is a bit liong in the back and built down hill, but nothing that cannot be overcome with training for the use you have in mind. 

Would love to see a video of her lunging.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^agree with this, and the big dip behind her withers concerns me, but she's got that big TB wither...so it stands to reason she would have the big dip.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about conformation but she is pretty!!! 
And that car must be tough to be able to haul a trailer! lol


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I quite like her, although I can see what Kayty is pointing out as well. You've gotten a couple good opinions.


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

The 04 falcon pull anything from cars to 2 horse all around Australia When I got her she was quiet even she is a slow grower hence to me getting her (unraced) she was 15hh I can see she has grown in the back  hopefully she follows with her front with her breeding she is suppose to reach 16+hh as a 3yo. She still has time to grow some tb are sooo slow ( lucky for I wouldn't have her otherwise) .....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

*ruby*

just a pic i took whilst lunging yesterday (very hard on your own) maybe oneday someone will be with me and get a video


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Very hard to get lunging photos on your own, but if she works like that all the time, things need to change. She's very jammed up and short in the neck, sucking back off the bridle. As such, she has hollowed and stiffened her back, the strides have become short and choppy. Basically, she's not working any muscles worth working, and will develop undermuscle and possible soreness through the joints and back due to the jarring motion of her strides. 
I would REALLY like to see her allowed to bring her neck longer, stretch from the wither down and forwards, and sent forward until she unlocks her back. Then and only then will you make progress.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looked at the photo lunging and it says to me, "Lengthen her side reins!!" She needs to reach forward and down... Kayty said it. 

Look at this link and it may help you:
Biomechanical Riding and Dressage 1


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

Well actually no as I ride her most of the time it's hard to take pics whilst ridding she also gets lunged in her lunge halter not the bit but I made do with what I had out the farm that day..... Her reins are not tight! Possibble just the shot I got as I was juggling my whip lead iPhone and the silly cover from falling off ..... So when I'm ridding is it better I ask her to stretch to the ground?? Advice for under saddle would be great 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh and also she is usually lunged in a Pessoa system not the side reign again was just making do to get a pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Under saddle, I would work her forward and down. Not all the way to the ground, but with her head just below wither height, and really stretching at the base of her neck. Don't even worry about having her 'on the bit' yet. She also needs to learn to and be allowed to swing her back, and go really forward. Rider her in medium trot and canter everywhere, big sweeping figures like figure of 8's and serpentines will all help her develop muscle, suppleness and a willingness to go forward into the bridle. 
Allow your hands to rest just in front of her wither, about 2 inches apart, and don't move them. If you try to see-saw her at all, you will teach her to back off the bit and be nervous of it, rather than to reach into it. 
You should be doing this sort of work for a good couple of months before starting to shorten her frame.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayty you make so much sense!


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok I think I understand my confusion correct me if im wrong .... now my way of training was successful with my first hack was because she was 5yo ott meaning she had all the correct build of mucle ect opposed to this mare being only 3yo and had no work meaning I need to work these mucle up first then commence the training routine ????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolutely, you need to build the muscles before jamming them up.
I'm a Dressage rider and not at all a fan of how hacks are jammed up tight and short, but no matter what your preferred style of riding, the horse MUST build up muscle before you start trying to 'frame them up'. A Dressage horse is ridden in an open and quite long frame for at least its 3 year old year, and often its 4 year old. Many riders won't start laterals with them until 5 years, and only then are they expected to start shortening the frame.
I HATE seeing young horses jammed up and tight. It ruins them.


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks kathy that makes sence now I also was never a fan I had a lady help me in person with my first mare at the start and I went on from there I'm not a fan of the lunging stuff I much prefer to ride them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Please do take a look at the BioMechanical riding link I sent you. It supports everything Kayty is saying.. and shows you what muscles you are trying to build. 

If you can ride this horse on trails, getting her trotting up hills on a loose rein will help a LOT both to build her abdominal muscles, help her to reach forward and down with her head and it is just plain good for her mind to learn to work on varied terrain. 

If she is too green for this, get out caveletti and gradually build up to trotting over 8 poles that are about 10-12 inches off the ground. Again.. loose rein so she can stretch forward and down with you off her back in a two point position (same with the hills.. stand in the stirrups and let her reach forward and stretch her back). BTW you start this with 2 poles laid on the ground.. build up to 8 laying on the ground and start to raise them bit by bit. Takes about a month to get her going over 8 at 10-12 inches 4-5 times (not necessarily consecutively) in any training session. 

Least ways that is how I did it.


----------

